# can someone explain hay yo me,



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

First cut, second cut, costal,timothy ,alfalfa etc. What's the difference? !?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Any cut is fine as long as it is still clean, and good quality! For does, alfalfa is fine, but for wethers and bucks, you MUST feed them grass hay and no grain.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

First cut and second cut refer to when they hay was actually cut, dried and baled. Usually first cutting hay has more leaves is softer, higher quality hay and if I remember right it has more protein and vitamins. Then as you go into second, third, forth, etc. cuttings it becomes more stems and a lower quality hay.

Costal, timothy, alfalfa, etc. refer to the actual type of hay. Mainly what kind of plant it comes from. 
It is separated into two groups. 
Grasses: rye grass, timothy, brome, fescue, Bermuda grass, and orchard grass.
Legumes: Alfalfa and Clovers 

Grasses are, to put it very basically, like if you let your lawn get really tall and cut it, dried it and baled in, but an entire field is planted with it specifically for hay
Legumes contain more Calcium and protein.

Don't feed hay if it is extremely dusty or moldy, no matter what kind it is. A good hay will be green and kind of sweet smelling(the best I can describe it)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Actually, first cutting is usually the one that isn't the best. My goats won't even touch first cutting hay. Second and third cutting hay is usually the good hay with the proper protein, etc. Like someone else mentioned, it is the first cutting of the year or second cutting of the year.

Alfalfa hay or a mix is what is usually very good for goats since you need to make sure the total diet is at least 2:1 calcium to phosphorus ratio and it is actually better to be a little higher in calcium.

Timothy, costal, etc is the type of grass or legume that is in the hay.


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/3637203398.html
Does this look ok?


----------



## okiemama (Feb 14, 2013)

http://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/3630837510.html
Or maybe this is better? For the record its going to be for two doelings and a dairy doe that's a year old that I may breed.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I too feed alfalfa to all the girls, the boys get half and the other half is grass hay. I agree first cutting is usually to stemmy and they waste most of it.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

grasses will not have the protein content like alfalfa does too. And alfalfa has nice leaves and should have small stems but it all depends on when it was cut. Grasses can have different sizes of blades. All this matters depending on the animal and it's age you are trying to feed.

you can have a great field but it all depends on who baled and bucked it. When I go buy hay (which has been this way for 2 years now) .... I always go to look at it before buying. Look at the ground to see what it looks like and stick your hand in the bale to see if it's hot. Especially on the larger bales. Ask if it's moldy can you return and get a replacement or your money back. Same for weeds. Don't want foxtail and other weeds in there.

Some alfalfa is too hot to just feed free choice to animals. So if going for alfalfa make sure you know the protein %.

Our fields are alfalfa (when we are not in a drought). My first cutting I let it go till it flowers. I will have small/med size stems and good leaf content. My second cutting can be my worse if I get a dry spell and no irrigation. Typically if I get a 3rd cutting that has been my best. I have to cut it early due to the cold weather. So the stems are small with lots and lots of leaves.

There are so many factors that go into growing, cutting, baling, bucking hay. And .... it's never the same from year to year if the climate is goofy like it has been in our area.

hth


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You always have to go and look at it. It should smell like tea. It should be green looking. I like to buy one bale and then take it apart to see if there is mold. I realize there could be mold in any bale but if it is in the bale that you buy, chances are there are more moldy bales.

I don't know anything about those grasses because they aren't grown in Ohio. But grass hay is fine to feed the goats. Just add alfalfa pellets to their diet.


----------

